# IPad 3 DVD Transfer



## xblackrat (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello. Can anyone please tell me how I can transfer some of my shop bought DVD's to my Ipad3 to view on holiday. I have googled this but as an absolute novice I find the answers very confusing.
I am running windows 7 and a new Ipad3
PLEASE KEEP THE STEP BY STEP GUIDE SIMPLE.
Thanks xblackrat


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Use Handbrake to rip them, and then import them into your iTunes library and sync with the iPad.


----------



## xblackrat (Feb 18, 2006)

Is handbrake free? Also where on itunes should I put the stuff before I sync. Thanks XBR


----------



## xblackrat (Feb 18, 2006)

I have installed Handbrake and I am sorry it is way above my limited computer skills. I do not have a clue about what the interface is wanting me to do.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to rip your DVDs to video files. That's what Handbrake does. Read the user guide. Rip to the iPad format.
https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/WindowsGuiGuide

After you've ripped the files, you copy them to your Movies library in iTunes.


----------

